# Is a C-Section more likely with a first time older mother?



## SarahElizabeth (Aug 12, 2005)

I am an older mother expecting a baby in 5 weeks' time at the ripe old age of 47 (not ideal but that's the way it is). I have been fit and healthy throughout the pregnancy. A close relative of mine is a retired Obstetrician (retired for 19 years) and I was led to believe by him that because of my age I would _*have*_ to have a C-Section.

Because of this every medic (Obstetrician, SHO, GP and 2 midwives) I have seen I have asked about this and NO-ONE has said that this is the case - in fact the opposite in that once you are pregnant you are the same as any other pregnant mother. What has been said is that I would be monitored closely during labour and they would probably not allow me to labour too long (whatever that means) before intervening.

I would be prepared to have a C-section if medically necessary or advised but otherwise I would like to try to labour naturally and after having completed NCT classes feel very positive about doing this.

I appreciate that I may have less stamina than someone 15 - 20 years younger but plenty of people are going through labour naturally these days. It is also correct that I have not had a child before unlike many other mothers who have babies in their 40s, which obviously would help since at least the body has got used to what it is supposed to do.

Does my relative anticipate that my pelvis will not hold up, do you think?

I have been very, very distressed about this having received a "helpful" note today from the relative telling me that in his opinion an elective c-section is what is required and that all obstetricians would agree. My dilemma is that as a non-medical person myself all I can do is take the up to date advice of those who are currently giving me my regular health checks. However, I feel that I will have to live with the consequences if something does go wrong to the baby or me or both of us during birth.

Can you help me please. Also I am now concerned that because I have been so distresesd today I might have upset the baby.

Beth


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Things have changed a lot in 20 yrs and i think your relative is out of touch with recent medicine should we say.....

I would have thought you would try labour like anyone else and kept an eye on closely in view of blood pressure etc.  Your body has done it before as you say and it does remember what to do even after a long time.  Obstericians do not like doing sections unless medically needed and age is not medical!  However the complications of being an older mother such as blood pressure, bleeding and fatigue are there, but these are experienced by teenagers too...If you need a section it will probably done if deemed necessary in labour, opposed to an elective section unless breech etc.

You have prepared yourself well and i hope you will relax a bit now.  Why dont you mention your relatives advice at your next antenatal and get their view of it, they will probably be gobsmacked as me!!

Good luck!!

Jan


----------



## SarahElizabeth (Aug 12, 2005)

Jan,

Thank you so much for your positive advice.  I will be mentioning the wretched "helpful" note both to my midwife at my appointment this week and the Dr (hopefully the Consultant) who we are due to see on Monday week.

Just to clarify though - I have NOT had a child before.  I trust this would not change your advice?

Also you did not mention my (possibly paranoid  ) query about my pelvis holding up during labour.  ?

Thanks

Beth


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

No, it being your first child does not change Jans' advice, have confidence in your pelvis!! 

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## SarahElizabeth (Aug 12, 2005)

EmilyCaitlin, thanks for your advice as well.  Feel relieved and positive with your and Jan's comments.

Beth


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Beth,

Sorry i misread your post re previous children   however like any woman you will be given the opportunity to try labour.  You nwont know otherwise!

Good luck

Jan


----------



## SarahElizabeth (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks Jan.

Dobby, I have tried to reply to your message but your message box is full!!  Thanks anyway.  I'll try to reply to you as soon as it is possible!

Beth


----------

